#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  PNBL - Plano Nacional de Banda Larga

## izaufernandes

*“Telebrás no PNBL é a garantia da universalização da banda larga”*

*A Telefónica & congêneres inauguraram uma sede para o seu cartel. Localiza-se no Ministério das Comunicações. Há mais de uma semana, os executivos das teles não saem de lá. Entre uma reunião e outra com o ministro Hélio Costa, expedem declarações sobre como pretendem “universalizar” a Internet via banda larga. Depois de 10 anos, só agora, quando o governo prepara o Plano Nacional de Banda Larga (PNBL), perceberam que o assunto existe. Aí, bateu o desespero.*

*Por Carlos Lopes*


De vez em quando sai cada coisa impagável – como aquele executivo que, egresso da sala do ministro, declarou que “a idéia é usar não só o backbone, o backhaul e os acessos das empresas, mas também a infraestrutura de fibra óptica do governo” (Tele.Síntese, 21/10/2009). Tradução: as teles monopolizariam o sistema nervoso central da Internet (backbones), o sistema nervoso periférico (backhauls), o acesso ao usuário e, para isso, usariam a rede de 30 mil km de fibras óticas do governo.
Esse é o “plano alternativo” ao PNBL que as teles estão elaborando com o ministro Hélio Costa. Só faltou a isenção de impostos, o dinheiro do BNDES e a liberação para as teles dos bilhões do Fust (Fundo de Universalização dos Serviços de Telecomunicações). Também, o executivo não pode lembrar de tudo…
É forçoso reconhecer que toda a discussão sobre quem vai efetuar a “última milha” (a ligação da sede do município, onde chegará a rede pública, até a casa do cidadão) – se vão ser empresas privadas não monopolistas, como propõe o PNBL, ou se essa “última milha” será entregue ao monopólio das teles – é, na verdade, perfunctória. O que os monopólios da telefonia querem não é só a “última milha”.
Monopólios privados que são, querem ficar com tudo – “backbones”, “backhauls”, acessos, e, inclusive, com a rede pública. Em suma, querem explorar o usuário sem que haja nenhum limite – o que é a morte de qualquer projeto de universalização da Internet.
Na verdade, só há uma forma de garantir não somente a universalização, mas, inclusive, a participação das empresas privadas não-monopolistas na “última milha”: o gerenciamento do sistema pela Telebrás. Por isso, a carga das teles é contra a Telebrás. Esse gerenciamento pela Telebrás não acabaria com o cartel das teles. Ainda teriam um vasto território até para abusar do cidadão. Mas a Telebrás seria um limite a esse cartel – e empresas monopolistas só aceitam isso quando são enquadradas pela sociedade.
O problema básico pode ser sucintamente resumido: em tudo o que se refere à universalização, vale dizer, à democratização das telecomunicações, o monopólio das teles revelou-se um fracasso retumbante, até porque monopólio privado é o antônimo de democracia.
O mapa que publicamos nesta página foi elaborado pelo site Teleco, com informações das teles: as suas “áreas atrativas” para explorar a banda larga são muito menos que metade do território brasileiro. Nessas áreas vivem 58% da população – logo, 42% da população estão excluídas, de antemão, da banda larga das teles.
Segundo um documento recente da associação das teles, a Telebrasil, existem no país apenas 10 milhões de usuários da banda larga (cf., “O Desempenho do Setor de Telecomunicações no Brasil – Séries Temporais”, setembro, 2009). Isso, se confiarmos nesses dados, pois, quanto aos telefones fixos, costumam contar linhas instaladas (mesmo se não vão a lugar algum) como se fossem telefones.
No entanto, em 2008, o faturamento da Telefónica, Embratel, Oi, Vivo, TIM, Brasil Telecom e Claro foi mais da metade do faturamento das 200 maiores empresas de tecnologia instaladas no país. Elas faturaram US$ 58,1 bilhões de dólares, enquanto a soma do faturamento das 200 maiores foi US$ 110 bilhões. A “Exame”, normalmente dedicada a incensar qualquer monopólio privado, comenta sobre o resultado das teles, num ano em que a economia foi pesadamente afetada no último trimestre: “o volume do faturamento delas é monstruoso”.
Quanto ao lucro, o maior de todos entre essas 200 maiores empresas foi o da Telefónica: mais de US$ 1 bilhão. Muito interessante é o comentário do diretor-executivo de negócios da Telefônica, Fabio Bruggioni: “Nosso ponto fraco foi a qualidade de serviço” (cf. Info Exame, agosto 2009, págs. 66-79). E isso com esse lucro e mais R$ 2 bilhões do BNDES.
Como a desvalorização em relação ao real tende a diminuir os números quando consideramos valores em dólar, fornecemos aqui a receita operacional bruta em reais que as teles declararam: R$ 178,1 bilhões. Sem contar qualquer receita advinda de operações especulativo-financeiras (cf. Telebrasil, doc. cit). Nesse documento, não conseguimos números sobre lucros – em compensação, há uma vasta lamentação sobre os impostos que as teles são obrigadas a pagar…
Não é por falta de dinheiro que as teles não universalizaram a banda larga. Aliás, as teles estrangeiras aumentaram suas remessas de lucros em 91% em 2008 em relação ao ano anterior (US$ 881 milhões contra US$ 461 milhões – e estamos nos referindo somente às remessas de lucros declaradas). Em nenhum outro setor, as multinacionais aumentaram tanto a remessa de lucros – o conjunto delas aumentou-as em 55%; os bancos, em 69,4% (dados do BC).
Esses resultados “monstruosos” somente puderam ser obtidos através de um monopólio feroz, que não investe nem quando recebe dinheiro do BNDES. A campanha das teles contra a Telebrás – e, portanto, contra a universalização da banda larga – é apenas a campanha para que não haja qualquer limite a esse monopólio. Porém, mantê-lo sem limites é manter a banda larga concentrada numa faixa estreitíssima da população, a preços de platina por um serviço de pardieiro.
Um dos aspectos mais repugnantes – e, por que não dizer, mais canalhas – do lobby das teles contra a Telebrás é a pressão sobre o seu presidente, Jorge da Motta da Silva.
No mesmo dia em que o engenheiro Rogério Santanna, secretário de Logística e Tecnologia da Informação do Ministério do Planejamento, apresentou ao presidente Lula, na presença do ministro Hélio Costa, as linhas gerais do PNBL, a Comissão de Valores Mobiliários (CVM), que deveria fiscalizar a Bolsa, emitiu uma advertência ao presidente da Telebrás por não ter sido “diligente” (sic) em relação à notícia de que a empresa não seria a administradora no Plano Nacional de Banda Larga.
A notícia era uma declaração do ministro Hélio Costa. A CVM queria que Motta da Silva confirmasse a “veracidade” da declaração de Costa. O presidente da Telebrás respondeu que a pergunta deveria ser dirigida ao ministro.
Por isso, a CVM advertiu-o, porque caberia ao presidente da Telebrás “tomar providências para apurar e esclarecer sobre as notícias e não mandar a CVM perguntar a outros”. Seria engraçado, porque é muito ridículo, se não fosse a mesma CVM que acobertou, como demonstrou o jornalista Paulo Henrique Amorim, o escroque Daniel Dantas, beneficiário da privatização das teles.
Uma semana depois, diante das acusações de que sua opinião sobre o PNBL estaria alterando (para cima!) o preço das ações da Telebrás, o engenheiro Rogério Santanna preferiu renunciar ao seu cargo no Conselho de Administração da empresa. Queriam que um membro do Conselho da Telebrás tivesse opiniões que fizessem a empresa fechar. Só assim não seria “manipulação”…
No último dia 19, entre uma reunião e outra com as teles, o ministro Hélio Costa convocou o presidente da Telebrás ao seu gabinete. Motta da Silva, ao sair, reafirmou a nota que havia publicado dias antes: disse que desconhecia planos para a reativação da empresa, mas que “o acesso à banda larga, pelos seus custos e dificuldades operacionais para assistir às populações menos favorecidas, que vivem em regiões distantes dos grandes centros urbanos brasileiros, passou a ser um grande desafio”.
Esse desafio consiste, precisamente, em limitar o monopólio das teles para que haja universalização da Internet via banda larga. O que exige que a Telebrás seja a administradora do sistema.

FONTE: “TelebrÃ¡s no PNBL Ã© a garantia da universalizaÃ§Ã£o da banda larga” » Debata
http://www.vermelho.org.br/noticia.php?id_secao=6&id_noticia=118549


Alguém sabe alguma forma da gente opinar ou qualquer coisa do tipo?

Segue o link fornecido pelo Kleberbrasil da consulta pública no cultura digital onde todos podem opinar

http://culturadigital.br/marcocivil/...1/#comment-370

Opinem.

----------


## rafaelhol

Como usúario de internet:
Eu quero sim o Fim do monopolio ! E quem não quer ?
Eu quero sim uma internet de qualidade com no minimo 1 MB/s de conexão com no minimo 50% de garantia de banda com um preço justo e acessivel.
Eu quero sim o fim dos limites oferecidos pelas operadoras como (técnicas de burts) (limites de trafego em 3G) (bloqueio de portas) etc..
Eu quero sim uma internet que funcione de verdade sem enganação.
E acima de tudo eu quero sim fiscalização pesada em cima para se fazer cumprir os planos contratados pelos usuarios !
Tambem quero o fim dos limites de trafego impostos pelas operadoras (3G) como claro, vivo, tim , oi etc...
Pois afinal de contas internet é tráfego.
E para que pagamos uma internet se não para trafegar pela mesma acessar sites, baixar arquivos, visualizar conteúdos de audio e video etc.
Hoje os sites estão cada vez mais pesados com mais conteúdos multimidia (java, Flash etc). 
E sem trafego e banda não se navega e nem se visualiza os conteúdos adquadamente pelo usuario como no site youtube.com !
Hoje existem operadoras (teles) que se prestão a enganar os seus usúarios (clientes).
Pois vendem um plano e maskarão ele com o (time burts) e fica por isso mesmo.
Não está certo!
As vezes baixamos arquivos e notamos claramente o que eles fazem com a velocidade.
O pessoal contrata 1Mb/s e quando se inicia o download tudo certo. a partir disso começa a cair a velocidade e se estaciona num limite perto dos 12kb/s ou 25kb/s.
Espero que o governo do Brasil resolva isso com projeto de lei proibindo tal prática.
E tambem espero que nossa internet melhore até a chegada das olimpiadas pois do contrario vai ter extrangeiro se arriando, reclamando e difamando o brasil para sua nação.
Atenção BRASIL tah na hora de acorda pra velocidade!
Tah na hora de dizer não aos limites.
E como diz o velho ditado "To pagando" só quero o que me é de direito!
Só que não basta somente fazer o acima descrito pois seria o minimo.
Pois as teles mais faturão do que investem para manter a perfeita saude de sua rede.
Teria ainda que ser criada outra norma obrigando um investimento do percentual de lucro em sua rede.
Pois assim sempre teremos uma tecnologia de ponta e uma perfeita saúde de acesso a internet minimizando cada vez mais as perdas para uma perfeito aproveitamento do acesso.
Mas como sempre esse é um assunto muito polêmico visto que é delicado se falar e se falar sem condições de investimento.
Pois tem muito provedor pequeno que ta dando um banho de qualidade nas grandes teles por ai.
E uma mensagem eu deixo a esses amigos que administrão esses provedores:
É isso ai galera. Continuem assim pois o caminho é esse.
Ofim do monopolio está mais proximo do que voces imaginão.
O negocio é continua trabalhando certinho que o sucesso é consequência!
Afinal de contas a melhor propaganda é aquela que é feita boca a boca! Ou toh enganado?
Pois se não fizerem uma nova restruturação da Rede não havera como universalizar a internet com esse PLANO (PNBL).
Pois a Rede que já precaria ficaria um caus.
Então antes de pensarem no (PNBL) terão que pensar na qualidade da Banda.
Pois a internet sem Banda de qualidade de nada nos serve.

Essa é minha opinião!

Vamos lá pessoal vamos opinar!!!

Grande abraço a todos!!!

----------


## pedemesa

Concordo com tudo isso, mas não vejo o que podemos fazer...
O governo é isso mesmo... sempre chega alguem ou alguma empresa com grana, coloca no bolso do político e eles fazem a lei favorecendo o dito... não adianta... a gente aqui no Brasil como cidadão, só nada contra a corrente... infelizmente é essa a visão que eu tenho do governo nacional, estatal e em alguma vezes até municipal aqui no Brasil... não existe a lei dos justos, existe a lei do mais rico, do mais influente, do mais amigo do fulano... acho horrivel falar assim, sem perspectiva, mas sinceramente já me frustrei tantas vezes... alias, não lembro se quer de 1 vezes que tenha visto algo realmente feito sem interesses... não vejo solução para isso tudo... só vejo as coisas cada vez mais indo pro lado de quem tem o poder nas mão... E pensar que esses pessoas podiam estar fazendo o bem.......

----------


## kleberbrasil

As Monopolistas estão se mobilizando, nós nanicas SCM temos a oportunidade de contribuir em uma consulta pública do governo federal sobre o tema, segue Link:

3.2.2 AmpliaÃ§Ã£o das redes de banda larga e inclusÃ£o digital » Marco Civil

----------


## jamerfay

Eu quero é a minha mãe.....

----------


## m4d3

> Eu quero é a minha mãe.....


A maioria compartilha do mesmo sentimento, infelizmento isso é BRASIL.

----------


## Suez2005

Pessoal, aos 37 anos, também cansei do que esse nosso país representa. Posso parecer pessimista, mas a era dos "mártir", passou, quanto tempo faz que não surge um? Todos eles se foram, não há Ghadi, Madre Teresa de Calcutá, Lutherking etc. 

Eu vejo um futuro sombrio para nossso país, mesmo por que quem somos nós povo? Se eu te disser que 90% da massa inerte da população desprovida de consciência critica e política, está mais preocupada em tomar cachaça, carnaval, futebol, xuxa, bolsa família.... Lógico que o sistema capitalista foi feito para explorar o miserável até a morte e ele sobrevive disso.

Meus amigos, aqui é um grande faz de conta, não é como na França que o povo ainda que tenha seus problemas, são mais politizados, e no menor sinal de qua algo os prejudique tocam logo fogo em tudo.

É deprimente ver um país se acabar assim, com larápios e saltimbancos, ricos de colarinho branco dilapidando e pilhando o que é nosso, a verdade é que estamos todos na merda.

O que vamos fazer se Ministério Público é omisso, só serve para dar entrevista na TV, Presidente, governador, Prefeito, Legislativo, judiciário, as Agências Reguladoras, Ministro da Telecomunicações são todos corruptos, o que vamos fazer?

Também "quero minha mãe viu..."

Abração a todos.

----------


## izaufernandes

O brasil é froid mesmo, na europa se a cane fica cara o povo compra batata e boicota, no brasil o cara tem prazer de ir no açougue comprar pra dizer que pode.

Más como diz o ditado "Esperança é a última que morre". O nosso amigo Klebberbrasil postou o link da consulta pública e eu acho que não custa nada agente tirar um tempinho e dar nossa opinião.

3.2.2 AmpliaÃ§Ã£o das redes de banda larga e inclusÃ£o digital » Marco Civil

----------


## kleberbrasil

> O brasil é froid mesmo, na europa se a cane fica cara o povo compra batata e boicota, no brasil o cara tem prazer de ir no açougue comprar pra dizer que pode.
> 
> Más como diz o ditado "Esperança é a última que morre". O nosso amigo Klebberbrasil postou o link da consulta pública e eu acho que não custa nada agente tirar um tempinho e dar nossa opinião.
> 
> 3.2.2 AmpliaÃ§Ã£o das redes de banda larga e inclusÃ£o digital » Marco Civil


 
Obrigado Izaú, postei um outro link, mas neste o CGI (comitê gestor de internet), interessante tb, se quiser dar uma lida, segue: https://under-linux.org/f133163-o-qu...omum-com-o-mst

----------


## Não Registrado

Venho através desta para pedir a sua ajuda de voces como também pessoa que com certeza vai ficar indignado com o que está acontecendo aqui na Cidade de Mauá no ABC afim de levar aos conhecimentos das Autoridades da Cidade de Mauá sobre essa denúncia de Pedofelia que está sendo vítimas as nossas crianças.
Em Mauá tudo acontece nas Lan Houses na região central da Cidade onde as Crianças são obrigadas a frequentar quase que diariamente para fazerem os trabalhos da Escola e acabam também participando de Jogos nas máquinas lá existentes. Pois devida a falta de Acesso a Internet em Banda Larga em suas casas, na grande maioria os Pais fazem sacrifício e compraram Computadores para o uso dos seus filhos já que eles estudam e necessitam para pesquisas e auxiliar na Educação. Porém se deparam com um grande problema a falta de Acesso a Internet tentam de todos as formas e Operadoras sem ter sucesso.
1º)Tentam o Acesso mais comum Acesso Discado na Linha Telefonica, porém só conseguem uma Conexão nas Madrugadas, segundo a propria CIA telefonica o problema é o congestionamento da Rede, e mesmo nas madrugadas quando se consegue uma Conexão essa é muito lenta e caindo toda hora. 
2º )Vendo as Falsas propagandas na TV os moradores contratam as Famigeradas Banda Larga Móvel 3G das Operadoras Claro, Tim e Vivo acaba caindo numa fria pois a Cobertura dessas só no Centro de Mauá que se consegue uma Conexão mais ou menos razóavel nos Bairros Miranda DÁvis, Jd Mauá, Itapark, Vila Ana, Bom Recanto, Feital, Zaíra, Esperança, Itapeva e outros, embora as Operadoras afirmam com muita convicção que tem total cobertura essa só chega apenas o reflexo que vém do centro da Cidade como Mauá tem barreiras geográficas isso impede o sinal de abranger todos os bairros e todos acabam de entrar nun contrato de um ano de Fidelidade pagando R$ 119,90 por mês pela Velocidade de Um Mega, mais infelizmente ninguem consegue uma conexão é sempre muito lenta a tal pomto de as crianças não poderem fazer os trabalhos da escola. (É uma fralde) a Anatel não toma uma providencia. " 3G" devia se chamar 3 Gambiarra, Internet meia boca.
3º) Speedy da Telefonica em cada Bairro apenas uma meia duzia de moradores tem esse Serviço Devido a falta de Escrutura da CIA (não há Disponibilidade)
4º )NET da Operadora TV e Internet (nesses Bairros não tem Cabos dessa Operadora)
5º) E última alternativa seria Internet Via Satélite, porém essa é muito cara (Adesão R$ 2.500,00 (compra do Equipamento) Mensalidade de R$ 450,00 Mensal.
Então as crianças deixam a segurança do seu Lar para ir até o Centro da Cidade muitas vezes apé onde andam 45 à 1 hora e 20 minutos, para as Lan House ficando horas sozinhas espostas a toda sorte, é aí que a Rede de Pedofelia entra em ação encntrando em Mauá um ambiente totalmente favorável para eles agirem livremente, primeiro eles se apresentam acompanhado por outra criança se disendo ser o Pai essa Criança é instruida a fazer convite para a outra criança Ex.  Eu estudo na mesma escola sua eu estou com o meu Pai ele está de Carro vamos fazer um Lanche eu estou com fome, ô Pai eu posso levar esse coleguinha ele estuda comigo ai o Pai entra em Ação sempre muito simpático convida esse garoto e vão fazer lanche e tudo que ele quiser ele paga conquistando assim vai conquistando a confiança. Aí na próxima véz ele já leva na suposta casa do coleguinha nessa casa tem muito conforto principalmente o que as crianças mais gostam Jogos Eletrônicos, brinquedos, piscina de bolinha um verdadeiro mine parque conhecida como a casa do Michel Jackson lá é servido muitos Doces, sorvetes conquistando a criança que vai querer voltar lá o mais rápido possivel, aí começa trabalhar o Psicológico da criança EX. (Se os seus País perguntarem onde esteve dizer que estava na casa do colega de escola Estava na casa do Juninho e se a pressão dos país aumentar eles tem a cara de Pau de ir de carro levar o garoto chega lá um Senhor muito bem apresentado muito simpático acompanhado de uma garoto o suposto Juninho, eu sou Fulano sou o Pai do Juninho e seu garoto estava em casa fazendo trabalho da escola com o meu filho e jogando Video Game alás, parabéns o seu filho é um craque em jogos eletrônicos até já esta´fazendo dupla com o meu filho e tem ganhado de todo mundo até já escrive eles para participar de um Campeonato eles até vão ganhar algum dinheiro Não se importa ? Aí os Pais não ver nada de mau nisso pelo contrário até ficam agradecido pelo acompanhamento desse Senhor que não tem qualquer perfil que possa ter alguma desconfiança.
Apartir daí essa criança vai estar sempre nessa casa sempre com a desculpa que estava treinando para um campeonato, aí começa os presentes dinheiro , roupa calçados, que supostamente ganhou nos jogos os pais ficam orgulhosos, assim estará a criança inteiramente a disposição começa trabalhar a cabeça da criança para obedecer e só falar aquilo que eles orientaram para o aliciamento total passam a injetar Drogas a ponto de ficarem dependentes tendo assim total controle aí já está na hora dos Pedófolos abusar Sexualmente depois de injetar drogas pois a criança drogada facilita as coisas já que no seu estado alterado elas não tem uma noção do que está acontecendo. A Rede é tão organizada que tem menbros em várias partes do mundo, Argentina, Estados Unidos, Holanda, Itália, Espanha. Formando o que eles chamam de Consórcio Os abusos sexuais acontecem sempre durante a semana pois os pais estão trabalhando sabados, domingos e feriados e períodos de férias escolares as atividades desse Consorcio de Pedofelia entra em recesso. Não tendo atividades.
Tudo é miniciosamente estudado os proprios Pais jamais passariam em suas cabeças que houvesse algum mau. ( Usam também Mulheres onde se apresentam como um casal normal, marido, esposa e filho.) Nunca falam onde moram, quando perguntado, alegam que moram em tal lugar mais já está mudando, para outro lugar só falam Bairro nunca a Rua nen o Número.
Estou sabendo tudo isso porque um amigo investigou e descobriu depois de ter flagrado o seu filho de nove anos chamndo um Senhor de Pai e convidando outras crianças para ir dar um passeio de Carro. Aproveitando que estava desempregado descobriu tudo isso, infelizmente dias depois foi assassinado de forma muito suspeita. E eu estou com mêdo. Por isso prefiro não me identificar.
Fica o meu apelo as autoridades de Mauá tomem uma providência junto as Operadoras de Banda Larga: NET, Speedy, ou a GVT que agora poderá atuar em todo Brasil, ou a própria Prefeitura criar uma Rede Wimax gratuíta ou paga o povo só quer ter direito ao serviço pois Internet hoje não é um artigo de luxo e sim uma necessidade. É uma questão de Educação e também de Segurança, pois tendo Acesso a Internet as Crianças ficam em casa na presença da Mãe, da Avô, dos tios ou até dos vizinhos, tendo assim mais segurança.
Pois que futuro poderá ter as nossas crianças sendo abusadas sexualmente e viciadas em drogas. Salvem as Crianças de Mauá.
Atenciosamente: Jefferson de Souza (nome fictício)
(Um cidadão de Mauá)

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

Ficamos sempre entre esses dois monstros que são os verdadeiros exploradores de nossa paciencia, de nossas finanças e ignorancia. O governo com sua incapacidade operacional de levar desenvolvimento amarrado aproveitatório e pouco patriotico do brasileiro e do outro lado as operadoras ( a maioria extrangeira) que sem dó sugam nosso energias e as mandam para o velho mundo que vivem às custas disso.

----------


## izaufernandes

*Banda Larga: Uso social da rede será argumento para regulação de mercado 

**::* Luiz Queiroz 
*::* Convergência Digital *:: 05/02/2010* 



Os pequenos provedores de Internet tiveram na tarde desta sexta-feira,05/02, uma reunião com o governo e deixaram o encontro satisfeitos com a possibilidade de poder participar da rede pública de banda larga. Foi muito além do que o otimismo deles podia prever. O governo acenou com a possibilidade de aplicar o instrumento do uso social na rede pública, até como instrumento para regular os preços no mercado. 

Atualmente um pequeno proverdor paga preços considerados exorbitantes às concessionárias de telefonia fixa por links de acesso, o que, para os ISPs, não apenas inviabiliza qualquer ação social, como também qualquer negócio no provimento do acessso à Internet.

Principalmente nas áreas mais densamente povoadas onde há o interesse econômico mais forte das teles. A concorrência é desigual e isso já foi objeto até de ação na Secretaria de Direito Econômico movida pela Abranet contra a Telefônica. Agora, a regra vai mudar.



Durante a reunião, a Secretária-Executiva da Casa Civil, Erenice Guerra, disse aos provedores que o governo não abre mão de utilizar a rede publica de banda larga como instrumento de regulação de preços neste mercado.
Para os provedores, a informação soou como sendo um pedido para que eles concorram diretamente com as concesssionárias e ofereçam o provimento à Internet nas localidades dessas áreas, onde o preço imposto pelas teles é inatingível para a população de baixa renda. 

Por exemplo, no Rio de Janeiro a banda larga chega para alguns bairros e outros não.Chega na beira da praia, mas não numa favela próxima. São nessas áreas que o governo espera que a concorrência dos pequenos faça a diferença e obrigue as concessionárias a baixar seus preços para a população.

*Uso social*

O argumento do uso social da rede pública permitirá que os pequenos provedores possam adquirir gratutitamente os links para distribuição do sinal de acesso à Internet junto ao backbone federal. Em contrapartida,prestariam serviços de inclusão digital nas comunidades mais carentes, que não podem pagar para acessar a rede. O que sobrar da banda que adquiriram poderia ser comercializada pelos pequenos ISPs.

Essa estratégia já está inserida na redação final no Plano Nacional de Banda Larga, que será apresentada oficialmente ao presidente Lula na próxima quarta-feira, dia 10.

*Anatel e Minicom* 

Durante o encontro, a Abrapit chegou a sugerir que o governo preste o serviço em regime público. A entidade, depois que ganhou um assento no Conselho Consultivo da Anatel e tem sua base de atuação em São Paulo, ao que parece perdeu o discurso. A idéia foi prontamente rechaçada pelo Coordenador de Inclusão Digital, Cezar Alvarez.

Essa idéia nasceu dentro do Comitê de Inclusão Digital e foi transmitida por representantes da Anatel. Mas fato é que a agência está alijada, e sem nenhum poder de decisão, desde o início da discussão desse programa, assim como, o Ministério das Comunicações. Muitos, inclusive, achavam que ambos estavam mais interessados em 'atrapalhar' o plano governamental.

A agência reguladora, nessa estratégia, planejava ficar com o controle da rede pública. Assim, pensam os provedores SCM, o órgão permaneceria dificultando o acessso dos pequenos provedores, os quais, hoje, já pagam caro até por uma licença de Serviço de Comunicação Multimídia (R$ 9 mil).

E segundo ainda os representantes dos ISPs, manteria o monopólio das teles no provimento do acesso à Internet Talvez cedendo apenas as áreas remotas do país aos ISPs, onde o investimento em rede nunca justificou o retorno financeiro, para as grandes empresas.

*Mudança no discurso*

O governo também recebeu nesta sexta-feira, 05/02, os presidentes das empresas de telefonia para retomar uma conversa que já havia começado ontem em Brasília, quando o Coordenador de Inclusão Digital, Cezar Alvarez, participou do seminário Políticas de (Tele)comunicações realizado pela Converge Eventos ( revista Teletime).
Alvarez já havia mandado recados para as empressas de telefonia. O governo quer a participação das grandes empresas, pode estudar até redução de carga tributária, mas não abre mão de ter o controle e usar a rede pública de banda larga como instrumento de inclusão social.

Com poder de fogo reduzido, as mesmas empresas, que antes tentaram com o auxílio do Ministério das Comunicações - chegaram a criar um plano paralelo - torpedear o projeto criado pela área de inclusão digital do governo,hoje, deixaram o encontro com Cezar Alvarez e Erenice Guerra dizendo estarem "satisfeitos" e se mostraram dispostos a participarem do programa, desde que as regras concorrenciais valham para todos os players. 

O discurso até chegou a mudar. O presidente da Oi, Luiz Eduardo Falco, já admitiu, por exemplo, que o plano é "bacana".

Depois de não participar da rodada de reuniões realizada nesta sexta-feira, 05/02 - com os executivos das teles e com os provedores Internet - o presidente Lula falou sobre o Plano Nacional de Banda Larga, durante a inauguração da primeira fábrica de chip do Brasil, em Porto Alegre.

"O governo vai assumir a responsabilidade de levar a banda larga para todos os rincões deste país", afirmou o presidente da República, no seu discurso. Lula disse ainda que o governo quer fazer parcerias com empresas de todos os portes, assim como, ouvirá as demandas da sociedade, mas não desistirá de ter o Plano Nacional de Banda Larga.

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

Convocação aos Provedores:

Empresas e membros de organizações sociais irão se reunir para criar o (FDBL) Fórum de Democratização da Banda Larga no Rio Grande do Sul.
Convocamos a todos os pequenos e médios provedores de acesso a internet Banda Larga, entidades ligadas aos meios de comunicação e o público em geral a comparecer ao debate com o tema: 

Plano Nacional de Banda Larga mais um passo para a exclusão digital e fortalecimento do monopólio!

Reunião na Assembléia Legislativa de Porto Alegre - RS, 
Praça Marechal Deodoro, 101 - Centro, Porto Alegre - RS, 90010-300
Sala Sarmento leite, 3º andar.
Dia 24/02/10 às 18h

Alguns tópicos a serem abordados:

- Democratização da Banda Larga;
- Aspectos Gerais sobre o Plano Nacional de Banda Larga;
- Análise sobre a proposta das Teles ao Ministro Helio Costa e da Proposta do Governo ;
- Apresentação das falhas que o Governo e a Anatel vem praticando a mais de 10 anos criando a exclusão digital;
- As verdades que impedem a democratização da Banda Larga;
- PNBL: Fim dos pequenos provedores de Internet;
- Ilegalidades que as Teles praticam, como venda casada, dumping, exploração de ultima milha vedada pela lei geral das Telecomunicações e preços exorbitantes de links aos provedores de SCM;
- Inclusão digital: Papel dos pequenos provedores na inclusão digital;
- Elaboração de Propostas para o Governo;
- Convocação nacional para marcha de mobilização em Brasília;
- Conversa Livre.

Na mesa de Debate estarão presentes os membros do FDBL: José Felipe Gorniski (Diretor da Kazahazaqes Telecom), Carlos Henrique Gorniski Güntzel 
(Kazahazaqes Telecom), Josué Franco Lopes (Coordenador da ABRAÇO e conferente da CONFECOM, Conferencia Nacional de Comunicação), 
Rodrigo Souza Mattos (Diretor da Tecmidiaweb) e outros membros do fórum.

Esta reunião é em caráter de emergencial visto que a proposta do governo esta agendada para inicio de Março de 2010.
Contamos com a presença de todos e partir para a mobilização Nacional!
Confirmar presença pelo email [email protected]

----------


## Revoltado

no texto acima é revoltante ler "O que sobrar da banda que adquiriram poderia ser comercializada pelos pequenos ISPs." querem nos dar o lixo para ficarmos calados, mais uma vez o governo usa de seus planos miraculosos para injetar grana nas Teles, e para tapar nossas bocas oferecem a sobra, mas não vamos esquecer que isso ja aconteceu com o plano SCD, no qual engordou absurdamente os bolsos das Teles com dinheiro público, 
no pais onde a Oi comprou a Brasil Telecom ato inconstituiconal e criminal não é de se duvidar mais nada, vamos ficar de espectadores mais uma vez?

----------


## m4d3

Revoltante!!! Estou pensando em ir lá na votação pra dizer que não concordo com a o circo que foi armado.

----------


## Kazahazaqes

Convocamos todos os donos de pequenos provedores e pessoas em geral para participar da reunião na Assembléia Legislativa em Porto Alegre/RS nesta quarta.

Segue o link do pedido: 
https://under-linux.org/f197/plano-n...02/#post464249

É fundamental a participação de todos.

Ja confirmaram várias pessoas ligadas a área e do comitê gestor de internet o CGI.

Contamos com a participação de TODOS.


Não deixe que acabem com o seu negócio, que nutram os monopólios e lucrem nas costas de nosso povo! Vamos lutar! E a nossa arma é a união!

----------


## Kazahazaqes Henrique

Se houverem dúvidas de como chegar, local e tudo mais.
Favor me mandar um e-mail: [email protected]

Obrigado

----------


## nocyvo

Torço pra que esse plano saia do papel definitivamente.
Interesses, mamatas e demais "filhadaputagens" sempre existem e sempre vão existir.
Porém o importante, claro que não o mais importante nesse assunto, é que esse plano saia, funcione e que seja bem implementado. Só assim sairemos dos 600Kb para os 40Mb.
Que um José Dirceu da vida, vai ganhar uma boa grana com isso, claro. Que um seiláquem que comprou as dívidas a preço de banana vai ganhar uma grana com as ações da telebras, reativada, claro.
Mas é preciso que o PNBL se inicie, e depois de iniciado, esses cavaleiros do apocalipse cabeado sejam caçados.

Eu uso um plano de 1Mb da OI Velox e pessoalmente, pra 2 pessoas que suuuugam o dia todo ñ presta. Aqui no mínimo teria que ser uns 8Mb brincando, pra só assim eu realmente parar de assistir uma programação de TV eunuca e tendenciosa.

----------


## onofre

A palavra chave é mobilização, nós temos que ser mais pro-ativos e menos pessimistas e conformados, mais conscientes e politizados e menos omissos e apáticos.

Na verdade sempre houve, e está a disposição de todos os cidadão, vários meios de expressar sua vontade e indignação perante à decisões dos trẽs poderes, na maioria das vezes orientadas pelos lobbys empresariais estrangeiros, interessados em continuar a explorar o Brasil como se ainda fosse uma Colónia (uma verdadeira casa da mãe Joana).

Por telefone, por internet, por correio, por manifestações em vias publicas, por envio de lista de assinaturas, e o melhor de todos, a simples conversa de boca a boca, que ajuda a formar a consciência, a opinião, na hora de escolher melhores seus lideres.

Vivemos numa democracia(?), não numa ditadura, o povo pode, de deve se manifestar, quando se sentir prejudicado pelo egoísmo e a predação dos grandes grupos.

Temos pelos duas armas poderosas contra os grandes lobbys, o voto, e agora a internet como meio de divulgarmos de todas as formas nossa opinião, consultar os órgãos públicos, para ficarmos informados sobre o que estão fazendo com os recursos públicos.

Eles, os lobbistas e principalmente os políticos acostumados em enganar o povo com falsas promessas e a esconder suas verdadeiras intenções, têm o medo tremendo da "internet", 
porque não podem controlar do mesmo modo que controlam os outros meios de comunicação como a televisão por exemplo.

Cidadãos vamos nos mobilizar, usar nossos blogs, e-mail, vamos vigiar este espertinhos, e lutar pelos nossos direitos sempre !!!

Abraços,

Onofre

----------


## mpsnet

> Como usúario de internet:
> Eu quero sim o Fim do monopolio ! E quem não quer ?
> Eu quero sim uma internet de qualidade com no minimo 1 MB/s de conexão com no minimo 50% de garantia de banda com um preço justo e acessivel.
> Eu quero sim o fim dos limites oferecidos pelas operadoras como (técnicas de burts) (limites de trafego em 3G) (bloqueio de portas) etc..
> Eu quero sim uma internet que funcione de verdade sem enganação.
> E acima de tudo eu quero sim fiscalização pesada em cima para se fazer cumprir os planos contratados pelos usuarios !
> Tambem quero o fim dos limites de trafego impostos pelas operadoras (3G) como claro, vivo, tim , oi etc...
> Pois afinal de contas internet é tráfego.
> E para que pagamos uma internet se não para trafegar pela mesma acessar sites, baixar arquivos, visualizar conteúdos de audio e video etc.
> ...


amigo, concordo com sua opiniao... acho q voce deve mesmo é assinar um provedor via radio pra obter qualidade, quanto a preço... e outro papo... agora eu ja não me preucupo muito com os burt limit , mas sim com a cobertura das teles... ok ? pq? pq acho , que critica a qualidade das banda larga só pq contra 1 mega e recebe meio mega com controle de trafego... nao lembra q tem cidades, ou melho dizendo.... lugares, que nem acesso a internet tem! nem 3g nem meio g , gente que nao se importaria de ao menos uma internetzinha pra poder abiri um orkut, fazer uma pesquisa de escola! simplesmente isto, não pra ficar baixando filminho pirata do bop nem videozinho porno... e o que o pnbl vai fazer? simplesbemte vai dar de graça backbone e backhall, e toda estrutura q prescisar pra intregar paras as operadoras sairem fazendo media e levando internet aos baldes para os centros das cidades, a preço de banana, para os playboy, assistir merda no redtube! en quanto a zona rural fica chupando dedo!!!! o certo seria, o governo comprar as fibras da eletronet, e tambem das q passam junto com as vias ferreas, e criar mais algumas fibras... falo isto pq dinheiro o governo tem, baratear as scm e incentivar os provedores a radio, pq os provedores a radio sim, levam internet para o interior e tambem ao centro e sempre com boa banda.. sei bem como é as coisa aqui no sul. minha opiniao é esta!

----------


## mpsnet

pra concluir... antes de supri a qualidades, devemos lemprar da nescessidade!!! que vem em primeiro lugar , pior q usar internet lenta é nao ter!

----------


## MarioSergioSalvador

http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:0...09/4296319.jpg
Meu povo,

Estamos na rede mundial! O que isto significa? Significa que estamos em contato com gente, que conhece gente, que sabe as vias práticas para estas reclamações produzirem resultado!
Eu, Zé Ninguém de Nada, pergunto a vocês, a quem devemos recorrer pra isto?
Particularmente tenho uma sugestão:
As coisas no Brasil funcionam ou não, dependendo do caráter do servidor na posição de decisão, então eu pergunto:
- Alguém desta cidade acredita que pocurar o ministério público, teria algum efeito positivo nesta situação dramática?
O juiz de Santo Estevão-Ba, conseguiu redução dos índices de ocorrências com menores de 71% , com o que ele prefere chamar de "toque de acolher". 
- Quanto a Mauá, o juiz desta comarca já foi sensibilizado para esta situação? 
- A cidade tem conselho tutelar?





> Venho através desta para pedir a sua ajuda de voces como também pessoa que com certeza vai ficar indignado com o que está acontecendo aqui na Cidade de Mauá no ABC afim de levar aos conhecimentos das Autoridades da Cidade de Mauá sobre essa denúncia de Pedofelia que está sendo vítimas as nossas crianças.
> Em Mauá tudo acontece nas Lan Houses na região central da Cidade onde as Crianças são obrigadas a frequentar quase que diariamente para fazerem os trabalhos da Escola e acabam também participando de Jogos nas máquinas lá existentes. Pois devida a falta de Acesso a Internet em Banda Larga em suas casas, na grande maioria os Pais fazem sacrifício e compraram Computadores para o uso dos seus filhos já que eles estudam e necessitam para pesquisas e auxiliar na Educação. Porém se deparam com um grande problema a falta de Acesso a Internet tentam de todos as formas e Operadoras sem ter sucesso.
> 1º)Tentam o Acesso mais comum Acesso Discado na Linha Telefonica, porém só conseguem uma Conexão nas Madrugadas, segundo a propria CIA telefonica o problema é o congestionamento da Rede, e mesmo nas madrugadas quando se consegue uma Conexão essa é muito lenta e caindo toda hora. 
> 2º )Vendo as Falsas propagandas na TV os moradores contratam as Famigeradas Banda Larga Móvel 3G das Operadoras Claro, Tim e Vivo acaba caindo numa fria pois a Cobertura dessas só no Centro de Mauá que se consegue uma Conexão mais ou menos razóavel nos Bairros Miranda DÁvis, Jd Mauá, Itapark, Vila Ana, Bom Recanto, Feital, Zaíra, Esperança, Itapeva e outros, embora as Operadoras afirmam com muita convicção que tem total cobertura essa só chega apenas o reflexo que vém do centro da Cidade como Mauá tem barreiras geográficas isso impede o sinal de abranger todos os bairros e todos acabam de entrar nun contrato de um ano de Fidelidade pagando R$ 119,90 por mês pela Velocidade de Um Mega, mais infelizmente ninguem consegue uma conexão é sempre muito lenta a tal pomto de as crianças não poderem fazer os trabalhos da escola. (É uma fralde) a Anatel não toma uma providencia. " 3G" devia se chamar 3 Gambiarra, Internet meia boca.
> 3º) Speedy da Telefonica em cada Bairro apenas uma meia duzia de moradores tem esse Serviço Devido a falta de Escrutura da CIA (não há Disponibilidade)
> 4º )NET da Operadora TV e Internet (nesses Bairros não tem Cabos dessa Operadora)
> 5º) E última alternativa seria Internet Via Satélite, porém essa é muito cara (Adesão R$ 2.500,00 (compra do Equipamento) Mensalidade de R$ 450,00 Mensal.
> Então as crianças deixam a segurança do seu Lar para ir até o Centro da Cidade muitas vezes apé onde andam 45 à 1 hora e 20 minutos, para as Lan House ficando horas sozinhas espostas a toda sorte, é aí que a Rede de Pedofelia entra em ação encntrando em Mauá um ambiente totalmente favorável para eles agirem livremente, primeiro eles se apresentam acompanhado por outra criança se disendo ser o Pai essa Criança é instruida a fazer convite para a outra criança Ex.  Eu estudo na mesma escola sua eu estou com o meu Pai ele está de Carro vamos fazer um Lanche eu estou com fome, ô Pai eu posso levar esse coleguinha ele estuda comigo ai o Pai entra em Ação sempre muito simpático convida esse garoto e vão fazer lanche e tudo que ele quiser ele paga conquistando assim vai conquistando a confiança. Aí na próxima véz ele já leva na suposta casa do coleguinha nessa casa tem muito conforto principalmente o que as crianças mais gostam Jogos Eletrônicos, brinquedos, piscina de bolinha um verdadeiro mine parque conhecida como a casa do Michel Jackson lá é servido muitos Doces, sorvetes conquistando a criança que vai querer voltar lá o mais rápido possivel, aí começa trabalhar o Psicológico da criança EX. (Se os seus País perguntarem onde esteve dizer que estava na casa do colega de escola Estava na casa do Juninho e se a pressão dos país aumentar eles tem a cara de Pau de ir de carro levar o garoto chega lá um Senhor muito bem apresentado muito simpático acompanhado de uma garoto o suposto Juninho, eu sou Fulano sou o Pai do Juninho e seu garoto estava em casa fazendo trabalho da escola com o meu filho e jogando Video Game alás, parabéns o seu filho é um craque em jogos eletrônicos até já esta´fazendo dupla com o meu filho e tem ganhado de todo mundo até já escrive eles para participar de um Campeonato eles até vão ganhar algum dinheiro Não se importa ? Aí os Pais não ver nada de mau nisso pelo contrário até ficam agradecido pelo acompanhamento desse Senhor que não tem qualquer perfil que possa ter alguma desconfiança.
> Apartir daí essa criança vai estar sempre nessa casa sempre com a desculpa que estava treinando para um campeonato, aí começa os presentes dinheiro , roupa calçados, que supostamente ganhou nos jogos os pais ficam orgulhosos, assim estará a criança inteiramente a disposição começa trabalhar a cabeça da criança para obedecer e só falar aquilo que eles orientaram para o aliciamento total passam a injetar Drogas a ponto de ficarem dependentes tendo assim total controle aí já está na hora dos Pedófolos abusar Sexualmente depois de injetar drogas pois a criança drogada facilita as coisas já que no seu estado alterado elas não tem uma noção do que está acontecendo. A Rede é tão organizada que tem menbros em várias partes do mundo, Argentina, Estados Unidos, Holanda, Itália, Espanha. Formando o que eles chamam de Consórcio Os abusos sexuais acontecem sempre durante a semana pois os pais estão trabalhando sabados, domingos e feriados e períodos de férias escolares as atividades desse Consorcio de Pedofelia entra em recesso. Não tendo atividades.
> ...

----------


## pedrovigia

> Eu quero é a minha mãe.....


tb quero a minha ...

----------


## alexvolpe

*Podemos chegar antes deles ... 
*

*Telebrás terá que ser uma autorizatária de SCM*

Presidente da estatal, Rogério Santanna, afirma que empresa não terá objetivo de atender ao consumidor final, mas se preciso, adotará medidas criativas para isso.

Telebrás terá que ser uma autorizatária de SCM - Telecom - COMPUTERWORLD

----------


## mpsnet

> *A ligação de celular no Brasil custa em torno de R$0,80 o minuto.*
> *A internet custa em torno de R$2,00 o dia.*
> *Ninguém reclama que celular é caro a maioria tem um.*
> *A manutenção de uma rede de internet não pode ser feita por profissionais que ganham R$500,00 por mes e por isto é cara.*
> *A nossa população periférica é de baixo poder aquisitivo e não pode pagar pelo serviço de internet, tv a cabo, plano de saúde, escola particular etc.*
> *O governo vai criar A BOLSA INTERNET?*


não.... 
mas certamente vão cancelar a abolição da escravatura, e ainda criar um paraguafo unico dizendo q os brancos tambem serao escravos, e terao de trabalhar em pro da internet pro povo... ou vão cavar um poço igual como se faz petroleo só que pra minerar internet pra este povo todo;;;; esta é a minha opiniao..kkk

----------


## izaufernandes

Pra mim se o governo entregar link com preço bom e igual (provedores, operadoras etc) pra gente vai ser bom demais, do geito que tá tá feio, eu falo pq tõ no nordeste e ninguém quer vender link pra provedor nem a 4 páus o mega e tem adsl de 600k a 70. Se agente tiver opção pra comprar o link a um preço justo eu tenho certeza da minha parcela de clientes.

----------


## mpsnet

> Pra mim se o governo entregar link com preço bom e igual (provedores, operadoras etc) pra gente vai ser bom demais, do geito que tá tá feio, eu falo pq tõ no nordeste e ninguém quer vender link pra provedor nem a 4 páus o mega e tem adsl de 600k a 70. Se agente tiver opção pra comprar o link a um preço justo eu tenho certeza da minha parcela de clientes.


tambem nao é por ai... mesmo que baixem os preços dos link.. nao dah pra entregar internet de 600k por 15,00 ao mez.. o limk pode ser até de graça.... mas o preço q pagamos a nossos radios, torres, funcionarios alugueis servidore... ainda nao descera!!!

----------


## izaufernandes

A 15 reais 600k nem se o link for de graça, não incidir imposto nenhum e o governo pagar o funcionario seu. Você tem que administrar 100 clientes pra ter 1.500 e ainda tem um monte de custo envolvido veiculos, equipamentos, energia etc. Desse geito ele mesmo vai ter que levar éssa internet pessoalmente, rs. Más acredito que não vai ser assim não.

Do geito que lula quer a Oi vai atender os ricos e engordar mais e agente vai terminar fazendo trabalho comunitário nas periferias levando inclusão digital. Agora sim eles lembraram dagente rs, tem que rir

----------


## izaufernandes

Pra quem tiver interesse aí tem o decreto oficial.

----------


## stevens144

eles querem implantar banda larga em todo o brasil?? acho meio loucura... e o suporte??

----------


## kleberbrasil

> eles querem implantar banda larga em todo o brasil?? acho meio loucura... e o suporte??


 Suporte 0800... risos... Dai quem vai ganhar são os técnicos autônomos, porque o que mais tem ai na praça são técnicos que dão jeitinhos na área de informática.

----------


## stevens144

mas e ai será q vai sobrar espaço para nos provedores?

----------


## Suez2005

Em minha humilde opinião, está caro sim, o sistema fisico que leva a internet até a casa do cliente, pessoa fisica, é sim uma verdadeira gambiarra, o atendimento é péssimo, o suporte outra porcaria, sem falar as ilegalidades que as operadoras cometem, e abusos contratuais, sem falar na falta de concorrência principalmente nas cidades do interior e os estados "mais afastados" do Nordeste. É caro sim, vivemos em um país de miserávies, a OI por exemplo numa capital como Salvador oferece apenas 1 mbits na maioria dos usuários, que pela Associação Mundial de Banda Larga, nem é considerado banda larga. Acho ser uma visão elitista, achar que 50,00 por 1 mbits em um país de favelados, dominados pela ignorância, intertnet seja barata. Uma boa porcaria de serviço que OI, Telefônica etc, prestam a população.

----------


## Suez2005

Nós brasileiros temos e continuamos com aquela visão provinciana de que não merecemos o melhor estamos falando do cidadão, hipossuficiente, contra megas corporações capitalistas que ganham muuuito dinheiro em cima desses miserávies, e sempre ficarei do lado do hipossuficiente, se não está bom para essas empresas, saiam do cenário e vamos fazer concorrência e abrir os mercados, falo como ignorante, obrigado pela oportunidade.

----------


## ivadmob

o problema não está que o Brasil ainda não tem competência política, para fazer as empresas respeitarem os brasileiros como seres humanos, isso pq na maioria das veses são essas empresas que financiam as campanhas dos caras, ai vc acha que eles vão ficar do lado de quem?
por isso eu so a favor da renovação dos políticos, nada de reeleição, pq os que estão lá a muito tempo já tem "rabo preso" com muita gente, os novos pelo menos não tem ainda.
Aqui em São paulo agente sofre nas mãos de uma empresa chamada telefônica, campeã de reclamações em tudo quanto é órgão que se pode para reclamar, mas fazer o que?
o desrespeito continua...o serviço nos bairros mais ricos é um e nas periferias é outro.

----------


## Suez2005

> o problema não está que o Brasil ainda não tem competência política, para fazer as empresas respeitarem os brasileiros como seres humanos, isso pq na maioria das veses são essas empresas que financiam as campanhas dos caras, ai vc acha que eles vão ficar do lado de quem?
> por isso eu so a favor da renovação dos políticos, nada de reeleição, pq os que estão lá a muito tempo já tem "rabo preso" com muita gente, os novos pelo menos não tem ainda.
> Aqui em São paulo agente sofre nas mãos de uma empresa chamada telefônica, campeã de reclamações em tudo quanto é órgão que se pode para reclamar, mas fazer o que?
> o desrespeito continua...o serviço nos bairros mais ricos é um e nas periferias é outro.



Concordo plenamente, essa quadrilha que já está no poder a décadas, essa esse papo furado de que eles eram "revolucionários" contra a ditadura, já notou que a maioria dos que estão hoje no poder são os mesmos que "lutaram" contra a ditadura Militar? é por isso que agências, ainda que apenas com poder administrativo, como ANATEL, ANEEL etc, não funcionam por que atendem o desejo das corporações e são promiscuas com essas? Se temos o risco de eleger até uma presidente que já trocou tiros e até dizem, "os da mídia" já participou de roubo a banco, o que esperar mais desse país? o Brasil hoje é uma grande prostituta mergulhado na miséria e na violência. Abração.

----------


## seiskneko123

> Venho através desta para pedir a sua ajuda de voces como também pessoa que com certeza vai ficar indignado com o que está acontecendo aqui na Cidade de Mauá no ABC afim de levar aos conhecimentos das Autoridades da Cidade de Mauá sobre essa denúncia de Pedofelia que está sendo vítimas as nossas crianças.
> Em Mauá tudo acontece nas Lan Houses na região central da Cidade onde as Crianças são obrigadas a frequentar quase que diariamente para fazerem os trabalhos da Escola e acabam também participando de Jogos nas máquinas lá existentes. Pois devida a falta de Acesso a Internet em Banda Larga em suas casas, na grande maioria os Pais fazem sacrifício e compraram Computadores para o uso dos seus filhos já que eles estudam e necessitam para pesquisas e auxiliar na Educação. Porém se deparam com um grande problema a falta de Acesso a Internet tentam de todos as formas e Operadoras sem ter sucesso.
> 1º)Tentam o Acesso mais comum Acesso Discado na Linha Telefonica, porém só conseguem uma Conexão nas Madrugadas, segundo a propria CIA telefonica o problema é o congestionamento da Rede, e mesmo nas madrugadas quando se consegue uma Conexão essa é muito lenta e caindo toda hora. 
> 2º )Vendo as Falsas propagandas na TV os moradores contratam as Famigeradas Banda Larga Móvel 3G das Operadoras Claro, Tim e Vivo acaba caindo numa fria pois a Cobertura dessas só no Centro de Mauá que se consegue uma Conexão mais ou menos razóavel nos Bairros Miranda DÁvis, Jd Mauá, Itapark, Vila Ana, Bom Recanto, Feital, Zaíra, Esperança, Itapeva e outros, embora as Operadoras afirmam com muita convicção que tem total cobertura essa só chega apenas o reflexo que vém do centro da Cidade como Mauá tem barreiras geográficas isso impede o sinal de abranger todos os bairros e todos acabam de entrar nun contrato de um ano de Fidelidade pagando R$ 119,90 por mês pela Velocidade de Um Mega, mais infelizmente ninguem consegue uma conexão é sempre muito lenta a tal pomto de as crianças não poderem fazer os trabalhos da escola. (É uma fralde) a Anatel não toma uma providencia. " 3G" devia se chamar 3 Gambiarra, Internet meia boca.
> 3º) Speedy da Telefonica em cada Bairro apenas uma meia duzia de moradores tem esse Serviço Devido a falta de Escrutura da CIA (não há Disponibilidade)
> 4º )NET da Operadora TV e Internet (nesses Bairros não tem Cabos dessa Operadora)
> 5º) E última alternativa seria Internet Via Satélite, porém essa é muito cara (Adesão R$ 2.500,00 (compra do Equipamento) Mensalidade de R$ 450,00 Mensal.
> Então as crianças deixam a segurança do seu Lar para ir até o Centro da Cidade muitas vezes apé onde andam 45 à 1 hora e 20 minutos, para as Lan House ficando horas sozinhas espostas a toda sorte, é aí que a Rede de Pedofelia entra em ação encntrando em Mauá um ambiente totalmente favorável para eles agirem livremente, primeiro eles se apresentam acompanhado por outra criança se disendo ser o Pai essa Criança é instruida a fazer convite para a outra criança Ex.  Eu estudo na mesma escola sua eu estou com o meu Pai ele está de Carro vamos fazer um Lanche eu estou com fome, ô Pai eu posso levar esse coleguinha ele estuda comigo ai o Pai entra em Ação sempre muito simpático convida esse garoto e vão fazer lanche e tudo que ele quiser ele paga conquistando assim vai conquistando a confiança. Aí na próxima véz ele já leva na suposta casa do coleguinha nessa casa tem muito conforto principalmente o que as crianças mais gostam Jogos Eletrônicos, brinquedos, piscina de bolinha um verdadeiro mine parque conhecida como a casa do Michel Jackson lá é servido muitos Doces, sorvetes conquistando a criança que vai querer voltar lá o mais rápido possivel, aí começa trabalhar o Psicológico da criança EX. (Se os seus País perguntarem onde esteve dizer que estava na casa do colega de escola Estava na casa do Juninho e se a pressão dos país aumentar eles tem a cara de Pau de ir de carro levar o garoto chega lá um Senhor muito bem apresentado muito simpático acompanhado de uma garoto o suposto Juninho, eu sou Fulano sou o Pai do Juninho e seu garoto estava em casa fazendo trabalho da escola com o meu filho e jogando Video Game alás, parabéns o seu filho é um craque em jogos eletrônicos até já esta´fazendo dupla com o meu filho e tem ganhado de todo mundo até já escrive eles para participar de um Campeonato eles até vão ganhar algum dinheiro Não se importa ? Aí os Pais não ver nada de mau nisso pelo contrário até ficam agradecido pelo acompanhamento desse Senhor que não tem qualquer perfil que possa ter alguma desconfiança.
> Apartir daí essa criança vai estar sempre nessa casa sempre com a desculpa que estava treinando para um campeonato, aí começa os presentes dinheiro , roupa calçados, que supostamente ganhou nos jogos os pais ficam orgulhosos, assim estará a criança inteiramente a disposição começa trabalhar a cabeça da criança para obedecer e só falar aquilo que eles orientaram para o aliciamento total passam a injetar Drogas a ponto de ficarem dependentes tendo assim total controle aí já está na hora dos Pedófolos abusar Sexualmente depois de injetar drogas pois a criança drogada facilita as coisas já que no seu estado alterado elas não tem uma noção do que está acontecendo. A Rede é tão organizada que tem menbros em várias partes do mundo, Argentina, Estados Unidos, Holanda, Itália, Espanha. Formando o que eles chamam de Consórcio Os abusos sexuais acontecem sempre durante a semana pois os pais estão trabalhando sabados, domingos e feriados e períodos de férias escolares as atividades desse Consorcio de Pedofelia entra em recesso. Não tendo atividades.
> ...


Meu amigo Jefferson.

Somos do provedor Altavista Network e temos boas notícias: conseguimos nossa licença SCM . Estamos estabelecidos inicialmente nos bairros: Jd Esperança, Jd Itapeva, Jd São João e Jd Canadá. Ofereceremos internet Wireless em 2.4ghz e 5.8ghz a preços acessíveis à população e nossa meta é cobrir a cidade inteira num período de 1 ano. Fique atento às propagandas que faremos no próximo mês.


Abraço,

Sergio

----------


## JN-Pres.Dutra - MA

Eu quero acesso de banda larega ao meu NORDESTE BRASILEIRO , Umas das regioes que mais vem Crescendo economicamente e Socialmente , Queremoos Banda larga , coisas que sao acessiveis para as pessoas do Sudeste e Sul do brasil !

----------


## silviomaraujo

Pra que server um licensa SCM nacional se a maioria dos provedores são regionais, é muita burrice...
Até quando a ANATEL vai favorecer as teles, elas demonstraram varias vezes que não têm
competencia para prover internet banda larga: 
-adsl com seus traffic shape
-3g de 1mega que só chega a 50kbit com um preço 
-proibição da comercialização do link contratado
-limitação de portas e serviços
e ANATEL não para de fazer açoes para favorecer sempre as teles
A concepção da internet é a não centralização
Não ao monopolio das teles (operadora de telefone e celular não é provedor de internet)
Sim a separação da internet da telefonia

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

Falo aqui como fundador de uma telezinha, com SCM e STFC certinho. Hoje já vendi a minha quota.
Sou de Vitória-ES. Apesar de ser capital, sede de um agrupado de 5 cidades com mais de 1 milhão de habitantes, aqui costumava ser monopólio da Oi e Embratel. Devido a isso, os contratos de Internet dedicada de grande banda custava uma fortuna antes da Intelig entrar. A entrada da Intelig derrubou preços significativamente. Recentemente a entrada da GVT deu outra derrubada forte. Tudo isso porque Vitória apesar de ser cidade costeira não tem sangramento da fibra ótica pesada que passa litoral a fora, portanto é impossível locar fibra pros grandes centros.
O que o PNBL precisa fazer é disponibilizar locação das fibras ópticas da defunta eletronet a um preço accessível para as empresas que tem STFC e SCM, estes cabos todos tem no mínimo 48 fibras, o que permite que no mínimo 48 operadoras compartilhem cada cabo, desta forma, os pequenos e médios provedores teriam como pular as grandes operadoras, fazendo troca de tráfego em Rio/São Paulo e comprando banda no atacado das operadoras internacionais. Hoje um link Oi de 155Mbps Vitória-São Paulo custa R$ 50k / mês mais impostos no preço de lista. Carrissimo pra tão pouca velocidade. Se o governo liberasse a locação das fibras rapidamente os provedores pequenos locariam duas fibras e compartilhariam em duas fibras o tráfego de todos os provedores, forçando as grandes a abrir as pernas.
Mais eu vou lhe dizer uma coisa, que é a verdade nua e crua. Este PNBL foi criado apenas pra permitir que a Dilma forçasse as grandes teles a contribuir para sua campanha ! Este plano não deve sair do papel. Não tem como voce por uma estatal pra fazer uma atividade como esta, a não ser que seja como estou dizendo, a Telebras apenas disponibilizaria a fibra pros pequenos e médios provedores.
Hoje em toda cidade com mais de 10mil habitantes já tem pelo menos um provedor a rádio. Estes provedores não tem qualidade pois seus custos de banda são brutais. Libera fibra pra este povo e vc verá as internets hoje de 128kbps no interior ir pra 1mbps no mesmo preço. Alias, só a liberação da fibra já é suficiente, pois ai a Oi/Embratel/Telefônica vão abrir as pernas. E nas cidades onde hoje não tem provedor, vai nascer rapidinho um provedor quando tiver link de alta velocidade num preço accessível.
Outro exemplo, numa cidade do interior a 100km daqui, a 10 anos atrás só tinha Oi. Nem a Embratel ia lá. O provedor da cidade pagava uma fortuna por um link de meros 2Mbps. Eles queriam mais 2Mbps. A Oi não quiz fazer o upgrade do backhaul de 8Mbps para 34Mbps. Razão: O povo da cidade que não tinha rádio pagava DDD pra usar Internet, e se a Oi liberasse mais banda pro provedor, eles iam perder receita de DDD !!! Ai precisou de um provedor numa cidade mais bem provida montar um monte de links de rádio e chegar neste monte de cidades. Hoje tanto a Oi quanto a Embratel perderam um monte de links médios pra este provedor maior, pois estavam cobrando ainda muito caro pra fornecer links médios.
O que o governo precisa fazer é parar de atrapalhar e passar a facilitar. Para de fazer política e passe a realmente ajudar os pequenos provedores.

----------


## negobob

esse e o valor do que o governo estipula, andei lendo documentos e o contrato do pnbl nada impede que voce adicione no boleto cobrança que vc envia pro seu cliente a cobrança de porta e outros encargos descreva o que seu cliente esta pagando e voce esta dentro da lei.. exemplo a embratel me cobra R$126,50 pelo acesso + R$577,50 da porta. voce pode cobra R$1,00 por mega + R$100,00 pra levar esse serviço ate o cliente... Brasil pais de leis obscuras..

“*faça* o que tu *queres*, *pois* é *tudo da lei*”.

----------


## MasterNETES

O Sonho acabou, a única e última pessoa que poderia nos ajudar na Telebrás sobre o PNBL foi demitido.

Link do G1: G1 - Santanna atribui saída da Telebrás a &#39;insatisfação&#39; sobre banda larga - notícias em Tecnologia e Games

O presidente demitido Rogério Santanna, não agüentou a pressão das Teles que temiam o futuro da Banda Larga com o PNBL favorecendo os pequenos provedores.

O novo presidente é ex-funcionário de grandes Teles e deixou bem claro que sua passagem pela Telebrás será para APROXIMAR a Telebras da teles.

Enfim, o sonho acabou...Agora sim, daqui para frente todos os SCM podem ficar preocupados.

att


Leonardo

----------


## grupovideosanet

oi O que podemos fazer? ( uma associação dos: 2,300 pequenos prevedor, para ter força, e brigar aos pé das teles. ). ( se não inirmos, não teremos nosso sustento logo-logo.)

----------

